# Rails for your chain saw mills



## xabub (Mar 2, 2012)

(previously posted in chain saws, woops)

Hey everyone. I'm not sure if this is the right spot in the forum, but here goes.

I have alaskan chain saw mills. I'm wondering about rails for them.

I'm too cheap to buy the rails from granberg. They do sell brackets...but they look like overpriced pieces of aluminum.

What's the best wooden rail system out there I could put together? Or, what do you guys use?

Pictures would be awesome. Thanks! Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 820wards (Mar 3, 2012)

xabub said:


> (previously posted in chain saws, woops)
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm not sure if this is the right spot in the forum, but here goes.
> 
> ...



Here are a couple of setups you can use.

First is a set used by another member of 2x4's that are attached at each end with another smaller piece of 2x4 tec screwed to the end of the log. Just make sure you don't allow the weight of the mill to bow the 2x4's. 







I use uni-strut connected at each end and in the middle. I prefer these rails as I don't get much flexing. I still use 2x4's or 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" pieces on each end of the log to be milled to clamp my rails to. I use clamps to hold the uni-strut since it's quick and easy to do. I don't have any problems with the rails coming loose. You can see the clamps in this picture.






I don't have a picture of the last method you can use, but I also carry a piece of 2x12"x 8' redwood. I first level the high spots with my chainsaw and create a couple of flat spots on the top of the log. I will then use 2x4's or 2x6's to get the board level for the first cut. Then tec screw the board to the top of the 2x4's or 6. Then I will adjust my first cut to be sure I clear any tec screws that could come in contact with your chain. You will make this mistake only once...

I found a picture of another member who uses a board. You can use wedges to level the board if it wants to wobble. Tec screw them as needed, but be sure that first cut is below any screws you have put into the log.






jerry-


----------



## BobL (Mar 3, 2012)

Look through the Milling 101 sticky and you will see plenty of log rails.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 3, 2012)

i use the unistrut with 1 1/2" angle iron drilled full of 1/8 '' holes for double headed 16 form nails .


----------



## Talltom (Mar 3, 2012)

I use half an extension ladder. End clamps are captured on the rails and screwed in to the ends of the log. Center is shimmed and held in place with a wooden clamp screwed into the log. Center clamp is not needed on short logs.

View attachment 227275

View attachment 227276


----------



## xabub (Mar 4, 2012)

I like the ladder method. I've used a board before. I shimmed it with scrap bits of wood and it worked pretty well. I just want a quick easy method. I'm trying to get more efficient here.

Are those uni struts welded or screwed together on the "rungs?" I would imagine you would either want to put several along the whole thing (like a ladder) or be able to move them around the length of the uni strut rail. Clamping would be easy...although it looks like you still screwed into the side of the log, right?

I have an idea, but we'll see.


----------

